
The Matrix Calculus You Need For Deep Learning - ghosthamlet
http://arxiv.org/abs/1802.01528v2
======
delhanty
Is this essentially a dupe of the submission 10 days ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267178)

It looks like the arXiv version of the previous submission to me ...

~~~
dang
Ah, missed that. Thanks!

------
anonytrary
I will stop associating arxiv with solely research papers now. I guess they
getting filled with lots of these so-called "whitepapers". I appreciate the
effort of this paper, though, it seems more like an idea for a textbook. It
even seems like arxiv is welcoming this what with their "Computers > Learning"
breadcrumb, good to see more types of educational documents in the research
realm, but I feel that teaching and research are separate for a reason.

------
CardenB
For those not familiar, Jeremy Howard (one of the two authors of this paper),
is one of the founders of course.fast.ai, an excellent open course teaching
machine learning geared toward software engineers and others with and without
a strong academic background.

I really enjoy the course and encourage those who haven't yet looked into it
to try it out, so long as one has an interest in machine learning.

